# Shift Supervisor, Office of Housing, Residence Safety Boston University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Shift Supervisor, Office of Housing, Residence Safety*
Boston University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/26/2022
*Category:* Residence Life and Housing; +1
*Tracking Code*
22500081270725

*Job Description*
Boston University is looking for customer-service oriented individuals to join our Housing, Residence Safety team. You will get to interact with students and other guests of the University, and be an integral part of this bustling residential community! This is a great opportunity to obtain a full time position within the University and take advantage of our full time benefits package, which includes generous tuition remission, health, dental, retirement, and more!
Responsibilities include:

Supervise the Security Assistants working in the 12 large residences on campus.
Verify that all posts are filled, visit each security station at least once per shift, provide unscheduled breaks as needed, and deliver forms and supplies to security stations.
Assist Security Assistants in completing Incident Reports, interpreting the Guest Policy, checking access privileges when a student is missing their ID and/or determining University access practices and policies.
Collect, review, and verify Incident Reports and other forms to be returned to the office.
Train staff members in access policies, procedures, and standard departmental expectations.
*Required Skills*
High School Diploma or equivalent required, Bachelor's degree preferred; Strong communication, organizational, analytical, and time management skills. Demonstrated decision-making and supervisory abilities. Ability to work independently, to be resourceful, and to use tact within and outside an office environment with frequent interruption and reordering of priorities. Familiarity with Microsoft Word and Excel and one to three years of experience in a supervisory role. Experience supervising security staff is an advantage. Must have a valid drivers license.
_Please note all newly hired staff and faculty will need to be in compliance with Boston University’s COVID-19 Vaccination and Booster __Requirement__ within 30 days of date of hire. You must upload your vaccine documentation or request a medical or religious exemption (__instructions__). For further information on the University’s response to COVID-19, please visit the __COVID-19 Resources__ site.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, physical or mental disability, sexual orientation, gender identity, genetic information, military service, pregnancy or pregnancy-related condition, or because of marital, parental, or veteran status. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor._
*Position Type*
Full-Time/Regular


----------

